# smart card terminal - keyboard



## pranav777 (Jan 1, 2010)

what is that cus i have a new keyboard with that but i dont know what it is???? could u explain it to me plz

http://www.liquidation.com/shared/auction/images/photos/13744/13743796.jpg

that is my keyboard.


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't really see much detail from the picture, but I assume it means that there is a smart card reader on the keyboard.


----------



## pranav777 (Jan 1, 2010)

yh but wat is a smart card reader ???


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

It's a device that scans smart cards, which are things like credit cards, bank cards, electronic business cards, etc. Places like Europe use smart cards very often, for things like health insurance.


----------

